# الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد



## بنت الفادى (31 يناير 2007)

الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد​ 



نبدأ أول شي بكمبيوتر البنات: 

*الشكل الخارجي: 

البنت تحط عطر فوق الكمبيوتر وتضع على الماوس كريم معطر، وطبعا لاننسى 
الوساده على شكل

دبدوب حتى ترتاح اكثر في جلستها.

- والكمبيوتر كله (من الخا رج) صور أطفال وفراشات لاصقه والوان قوس قزح. 

- والكيبورد كل الوان الماكيييير على كل حرف. 

- وفوق الكمبيوتر مشـط ومرآه وقلـم روج . 

- عند بدا التشغيل ميوزيك رايق اواغنيه رومانسيه.

- وخلفيـه الشاشه فيديـو متحرك بالـوان رايقــه . 

-الملفات 

الملفات محفوظه باسماء كلها رقه مثل (همس الحب - نبض القلب - نفحات 
شعريه..... ) واغلبها 

ملفات شعر وموضه. 

- لنكات الماسنجر: 

لايخلوماسنجرها من بيت شعر رقيق جدا وكله ورود. وصورة الماسنجر بنت 
متلثمه وخجوله أو طفله جميله.

- المستندات الاخيــره: 

< اخرعرض ازياء. 

< كيف تصنعين عطرك بنفسك . 

< صور الفنانات قبل التجميل 
. 
< صور ممثلين ذو جمال رائع. 

- عند إيقاف التشغيل: 

البنت عندما تغلق جهازها تقوم بغلق كل صفحه برقه وحنان وعاطفه 

وتضغط برفق ايقاف التشغيل. 

<<<<<<< شوفو النعومه 




أمـا كمبيوتر الاولاد ما يعرف الدلــع: 

-الشكل الخارجي: 

الجهاز كله غبار وأجزاء منه متهشمه إذاعصب ضربه بيده<<<< الأخ ملاكم على 
غفلـه 

- الملفات 

الملفات المحفوظه كلها اسامي هواش مثل مجلد باسم( المستهتر ،المصرقع، 
المرعب، خاص لعيبه كورة )الـخ 

- الشاشه: 

كلها صور رعـب ومحششين وسيـارات اخر موديل ومصارعـين ولاعيبــه كره. 

- لنكات الماسنجر: 

هكرز 2006، او المرعب ،وغيره من الاسماء اللي تخوف البنات . او نكات 
تجذبهم مثل (المحب- 

الحنون – الرومانسي)

- عند ايقـاف التشغيل: 

مافيه تفاهم على طول يطفي الكهرررررررباء او يفصل السلك على طول مافي 
رحمه للجهاز 

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
لا غلط
غلط
انا لولا الملامة كنت وريتك شكل قوضتي عاملةاذاي 
النضيف النضيف
والرك على الام:t33:


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

شكلك بتوصفي الكمبيوتر بتاعك للبنات 
بس شكلة كدة جميل 
بالنسبة لكمبيوتر الولاد مش دايما انا عن نفسي مهتم بالشكل الخارجي والملفات 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا غلط
> غلط
> انا لولا الملامة كنت وريتك شكل قوضتي عاملةاذاي
> ...




ايه ياعم رامى 
انا مقولتش كلهم بس الاغلبيه
والام هى اللى بتتعذب معاهم
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> شكلك بتوصفي الكمبيوتر بتاعك للبنات
> بس شكلة كدة جميل
> بالنسبة لكمبيوتر الولاد مش دايما انا عن نفسي مهتم بالشكل الخارجي والملفات
> وربنا يوفقك




الكمبيوتر بتاعى النوعين بيستعملو 
فهو بين الاتنين يعنى
عليكم ان تتخيلو انتم
:t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> الكمبيوتر بتاعى النوعين بيستعملو
> فهو بين الاتنين يعنى
> عليكم ان تتخيلو انتم
> :t33: :t33: :t33:​



لا بس انا واثق انة يكون جميل


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> لا بس انا واثق انة يكون جميل



اخجلتم تواضعنا
شكرا ليك​


----------



## mina2010 (6 فبراير 2007)

ههههههه.شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (6 فبراير 2007)

ده  على  كدا  يا بنت الفادى  يا بخت الكمبيوتر اللى بيكون  تحت ايد البنت ويا ويلو  اللى عند الولد
 بس  مش  كل  الناس  كدا  دى بترجع   للتظام  الشخص  نفسة


----------



## جاسى (6 فبراير 2007)

انا بقى بنت بس مظلومه لانى الكمبيوتر فى غرفه اخويا :a82: بس صدقينى بحاول :t32: 
بس انا عمله فايلات لنفسى ومن بره بحاول بس اخر ما توصلنا اليه انى الكيسه بنغير غطاه شالوه:smil12: 
ربنا يباركك صح فى كل كلمه:smil12:


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> انا بقى بنت بس مظلومه لانى الكمبيوتر فى غرفه اخويا :a82: بس صدقينى بحاول :t32:
> بس انا عمله فايلات لنفسى ومن بره بحاول بس اخر ما توصلنا اليه انى الكيسه بنغير غطاه شالوه:smil12:
> ربنا يباركك صح فى كل كلمه:smil12:




صدقينى كلنا مظلومين وفى الاخر بيجيبو العيب فينا 
انا عارفه انتى حاسه بئيه دلوقتى
ربنا معاكى ومعانا​


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

:t33:


----------



## artamisss (25 فبراير 2007)

تم نقل الموضوع  لمنتدى الفكاهه


----------



## نادورة (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد*

ميرسي يا ميولا  بس بجد انتي وصفك صح
  بس اخويا  مظبط الدنيا هنا ومخاي الكمبيوتر هيحب اون لاين قريب
   ميررسي علي الموضوع​


----------



## جورج كمال (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد*

*شكرا علي الموضوع 
بس للعلم انا عندي الجهاز بتاعي في البيت دايما نظيف وعليه حاجات حلوة 
والجهاز اللي في الشغل برضه انا اللي بهتم بيه بالرغم من اكتر من واحد بيستعمله *


----------



## emy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد*

_مرسى كتير على الموضوع السكر ده _​


----------



## ™BeCkHaM (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت بتتكلم علي بنات رقيقة اوي اللي بتعمل كدة فية بردة بنات الجهاز بتاعها 
بيطلب استغاثة من وزارة الصحة من كتر التخريب


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يوليو 2011)

*الفرق بين PC البنات والشباب*

الفرق بين كمبيوتر البنت والولد

(البــــــــــــــــــــنت )
...من النظرة الاولى من بعيد للشكل العام للجهاز
تلاقى الجهاز نضيف ومرتب وحواليه دباديب او عرايس 
او لعبها وتلاقيها لازقة عليه صور فراشات او صور رقيقة 
وقلوب وحجات كلها دلع ورقة وتلاقى كرسيها نضيف 
وسليم وشكلة حلو ومحطوط بشكل صحيح ادام 
المكتب
تفتح الجهاز تلاقى صوت نغمة رقيقة مع فتح الجهاز 
وحاطة خلفية صورة رقية شخصية ليها او صورة بنت 
جميلة او وردة
تقلب فى الملفات تلاقى اسماء الملفات عندها 
جميلة زى
صور اطفال
صور فساتين
صور موضة
افلام رومانسية
اغانى عاطفية
تفتح الهيستورى بتاع الجهاز تلاقيها كانت مشغلة 
حجات زى
فيلم تيتانيك
مواقع نكت
مواقع موضة
قهوة كتكوت
اغنية تملى معاك
اغنية بهواك
مواقف كوميدية
تفتح الميل بتاعها تلاقيها حاطة نك نيم رقيق زى
بنوتة شقية
دلوعه
لمسات حزن
حب عمرى
تيجى تشم ريحه الجهاز تلاقى رحتة برفان جميل
ولما تيجى البنت تقفل جهازها تلاقيها قفلت الحجات 
الى مشغلاها حاجة حاجة وبعدين تدوس شت دوان 
وتسمع نغمة رقيقة
والجهاز بيقفل



نخش على اجهزة الشباب 
من النظرة الاولى للجهاز ووضعه من بعيد تحس انك 
داخل على حاجة شبة التوكتوك الى عامل حادثة 
ومطلعينه من ترعة
تلاقى الكيس مفتح من كل ناحية وفيها خروم غريبة 
ولو بصيت جواها تلاقى فيها حجات ومواد غريبة غالبا 
ممكن تكون مشتعلة وملهاش اى علاقة بالجهاز
وتلاقى الهارد متعلق زى الدبيحه من السلك بتاعه 
ومتعرفش لية
وتلاقى كمية وصلات عجيبة داخلة وخارجة من الجهاز 
ومش بعيد تلاقى متوصل معاهم خرطوم مية
وتلاقى باب السى دى مفتوح من غير اى داعى 
بالرغم من انك تحاول تقفلة هتلاقيه بيتفتح تانى 
لوحدو
الشاشة ممكن متلاقيش قعدتها اصلا
وممكن متلاقيش غطاء الشاشة الخلفى برضو كنوع 
من انواع التهوية
ولسعات سجاير وطفاية فى كل حته من الجهاز
وتلاقى الكى بورد سلكها ملحم فى بعضه وزرار الانتر 
وبعض الازرار المهمة غالبا مش هتلاقيها
وبالنسبة للكرسى ده لو لقيت كرسى او حاجة شبه 
الكرسى هتلاقيه مليان بقع شاى وسجاير وغالبا 
هتلاقيه واقف على 3 رجول بس
تيجى تفتح الجهاز وتدوس على زرار الباور ده لو لقيتة 
وملقتش سلكتين تلمسهم فى بعض عشان الجهاز 
يشتغل زى عربيات مكروباص الترامكو
يجى الجهاز يشتغل تسمع صوت كركرة غريب واصوات 
تانية شبيهه بالطرقعة المكتومة
تعدى كل ده وتبتدى الويندوز تفتح تسمع صوت نغمة 
الويندوز نغمة غريبة الجماعة بتوع ميكرو سوفت لو 
سمعوها هيبطلو ينزلو نسخ للشرق الاوسط تانى
تفتح الويندوز تلاقيه حاطط خلفية ثعبان او جمجمة 
مرعبة او صورة غريبة ليه هو واصحابة تفكرك 
بالمخلوقات الفضائية
الى جاية من عالم غريب
تدخل تقلب فى الملفات تلاقى اسماء الملفات غريبة 
وعجيبة
حشحش
دحدح
بتنجانة
صور معيز
صور حوادث
مصارعة
و 70% من الملفات هتلاقيها تحت سلسلة اسماء
New Folde11
New Folde12
New Folde13
New Folde14
الى ما لا نهاية
تفتح الهيستورى بتاعه تلاقى اخر حجات شغلها زى
ساو 3
ديد سيلنت
اغنية البلح البلح
صور مصارعين
كليب بوس الواوا
اسماء مواقع تخاف اصلا تخشها
نكت حشاشين
تفتح الميل بتاعه تلاقيه حاطط نك نيم يرعب البنات
الشيطان 10
البكح
سفاح المعيز
المحشش
كمبورة
عاشق الموت
طبعا ريحه الجهاز هتلاقيها شبة متور العربية المحروق
ولما يجى يطفى الجهاز لو فاتح ايه ميقفلهمش 
واحده واحده لا شد الكابل على طول من غير تفاهم 
اكنه بيعزب كافر
لانه طبعا ميعرفش حاجة اسمها امر شود داون

كمان لو فى فلاشه  
فلاشه البنت نضيفه ورحتها حلو وبالغطا بتعها وفى 
علبتها
اما فلاشه الشباب
طالع عينها مكسوره ومن غير غطا اصلا وتحس ان 
قطار معدى عليها ومفرومه 


في كمان بس  لوتستنو شويتين 
اجيب الكرسي من عند الجيران ...؟؟؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين PC البنات والشباب*

الخصها فى حاجة واحدة : لاب توب البنت لونه بينك او ابيض ,, الولد دايما راشق على اللون الاسود ,, هتلاقى فى الكيبورد سجاير وحبة رز وشوك سمك ويمكن تلاقي صراصير كانت بتتجول وحشرات ههههه 

انا ولد وعارف هههههههه

ثانكس يا اتش وربنا يفرح قلبك زي ما ضحكتني على الصبح


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين PC البنات والشباب*




ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> الخصها فى حاجة واحدة : لاب توب البنت لونه بينك او ابيض ,, الولد دايما راشق على اللون الاسود ,, هتلاقى فى الكيبورد سجاير وحبة رز وشوك سمك ويمكن تلاقي صراصير كانت بتتجول وحشرات ههههه
> 
> انا ولد وعارف هههههههه
> 
> ثانكس يا اتش وربنا يفرح قلبك زي ما ضحكتني على الصبح


 

شكراا لك على المرور والمداخله الجميله
وحكايه اتش لها تفسير عندك مطلوب التوضيح منك
هنا ولا هناك او على الخاص
الرب يبارك حياتنا ويفرح قلوبنا ويحفظنا​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (24 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يوليو 2011)

قد يكون صحيح ولكن انت مبالغ شوية


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل اوي


 


بصراحه كنت ناطر بنت الفادي  ترد لدمج الموضوع بس يظهر انها نسيت الموضوع ده بعد 4 سنين 
ميرسي ياغاليه على مرورك 
الرب يحفظك
 ...​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> قد يكون صحيح ولكن انت مبالغ شوية


 


انا متاكد ياصديقي الموضوع ليس على الكل فهناك  اكثر من هذا الوصف وهناك العكس تماما للطرفين 
شكراا لمرورك الجميل ومداخلتك 
الرب يحفظك​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة عندكم حق انا عن نفسي جهازي لما والدتي تبقي مسافرة 

بخاف المس اي جزء غير الكيبورد والماوس من التراب ههههههه

بس حقنا لاني اغلب اليوم بره لاقيين وقت للرفاهية والتنضيف ده

شكرا يا هشاام


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بصراحة عندكم حق انا عن نفسي جهازي لما والدتي تبقي مسافرة
> 
> بخاف المس اي جزء غير الكيبورد والماوس من التراب ههههههه
> 
> ...


 



شكراا ليك ياغالي على مرورك  الجميل ومداخلتك الرائعه
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه هو في مبالغة كبيرة بالموضوع*
*بس أنو هيدا اعتراف من الشباب بالرقة و الأنوثة الطاغية على البنات*
*ميرسي يا هشام الرب يباركك*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ههههههههههههه هو في مبالغة كبيرة بالموضوع*​
> *بس أنو هيدا اعتراف من الشباب بالرقة و الأنوثة الطاغية على البنات*
> *ميرسي يا هشام الرب يباركك*​


 

ميرسي ياغاليه على المرور والمداخله الرقيقه
والانوثه ليست بحاجه الى هشام او احد
للتوضيح احنا بنتكلم على الاجهزه فقط  
دون تشتيت للموضوع    .... هههههههههههههههه


الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يوليو 2011)




----------

